# Some Ikea storage ideas



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

The rack is £2 and they do a smaller ones for £1.50 bought some little hooks and 2 pots which clip on looks pretty cool id say.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

:thumb: Nice


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nice set up:thumb:


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

looks good nice and neat:thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Love alittle OCD in the garage its getting there


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Spooky indeed. I've just put the exact same rails up in the garage today. They're as cheap as chips even with 20 hooks and 4 storage bins. Great for holding bottles etc...


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Spooky indeed. I've just put the exact same rails up in the garage today. They're as cheap as chips even with 20 hooks and 4 storage bins. Great for holding bottles etc...


Happy days Im thinking of getting some more goodies


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Spot on that :thumb:


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Spot on, got a link for the ikea website per chance?


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I need something like that for my garage. Can you tell me the name of the product so I can find it more easily?


----------



## forest-sion (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes i use them too, they are usually with the kitchen items.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

Thats freaky
I bought some of them on thursday. 4 short bars and some of the pots. 
I even got one of their wall mounted plate drying racks with a tray to catch the water. Im hoping it will be a good place to leave stuff after I wash them out.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

These are the £2 rails http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30072646/
Hooks £1 for 10 http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80072644/
Containers 60p each http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10271091/


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

Mint off to ikea tomorrow


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

They are decent quality too.
I need another rail or 2 but it's a nigh on 100 mile rnd trip for us so it'll wait a while.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

have you moved locations then? as there is one in Nottinghamshire


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> have you moved locations then? as there is one in Nottinghamshire


Retford bud, means a cross country journey thru Worksop to pick up the M1.
I'm nearer to Donny than Nottingham, DN postcode in the county of Nott's!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Retford bud, means a cross country journey thru Worksop to pick up the M1.
> I'm nearer to Donny than Nottingham, DN postcode in the county of Nott's!!


that explains it, i forget about north notts


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> that explains it, i forget about north notts


Tell me about it, we're in the middle of nowhere. I can get to Ikea Leeds in the same time it takes me to get to Nottingham Ikea. The A1 and M62 are proper *****es though if there's an accident so Nott's Ikea is the safer bet.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi guys just to let you know the plastic hooks are also a great fit


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Need to get something like this sorted in my workshop!

BTW are you a fellow FRS owner going by your name?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

shudaman said:


> Need to get something like this sorted in my workshop!
> 
> BTW are you a fellow FRS owner going by your name?


Yes that's right No 1444 Mk 1 had the beast for 3 years just before the tax hike now driving a corsa LMD edion 1.3 75 Hp but £20 tax a year


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I just wanted to thank you guys for the inspiration!

I've used it to tidy up my shed a bit (ended up going with the Grundtal rail for the doors as they are shorter)

Have a look

And I then used the Fintorp rail inside as you can slide the mounting points along the rail (meaning I could adjust it to fit the gap between the two joists in the shed)

Which you can see here


----------

